# is there such thing as a roan paint horse



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, there is such a thing but guaranteeing that color from a breeding is virtually impossible. If you truly want a blue roan paint, then your best bet would be to go buy one. Even as rare as they are, you can likely get one for much cheaper (with a ton less risk) than breeding your mare, which probably wouldn't produce the color or quality that you want.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

They is such a color combination. I use to ride a tobiano blue roan Arab cross pony. Flashy devil! He was handsome. 


However, breeding for one isn't a good idea. I've seen very, very few; they aren't rare from lack of trying. If you want to attempt this cross, make sure you have something going for the foal if he isn't colored: conformation, bloodlines, training, and all that. Spots don't make badly bred horses any better. :wink:


Or you could just buy a blue roan Paint. It's easier that way.


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

ldjs said:


> i really want a blue roan and im gonna breed my paint mare and i was wondering if there is anything such as a blue roan paint


You can have your mare tested to see which genes she has. Then you will know what color stallion to breed to. Also you'll find out if you have any chance of getting the color you want.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

If you want a true blue roan try CBS Quarter Horses they have some amazing horses. All Blue Valentine/Hancock bred horses.


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

We see quite a bit of Blue Roan paints around here . They are cropping up some gaited breeds on a fairly regular basis around here. Like some of the others mentioned the best way to get a particular color is to buy it. If you breed for it and don't get the color you were trying for then you wind up with a foal that will need a home since it's not what you wanted. There is a color calculator online that will give you an idea of what your mare might throw but it's not always 100% accurate. When I bred my other mare that I sold she had a foal that was of the color she was least likely to have according to the color calculator. She was a Bay Tobiano bred to a buttermilk buckskin and they threw a minimal sorrel tobiano which was a 1.37% chance for possibility. 

Here's a link to the color calculator, it's neat and is more accurate if you know exactly what genes your horse carriers such as a bay with a red gene and so on. Color Calculator 

In our breed association (KNGHA) we do a lot of color gene testing so we'll have a more definitive idea about what colors we can expect our horses to produce when crossed with other colors. Color testing isn't real expensive and it helps to know a bit more about what to expect.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

KyAngel said:


> We see quite a bit of Blue Roan paints around here . They are cropping up some gaited breeds on a fairly regular basis around here. Like some of the others mentioned the best way to get a particular color is to buy it. If you breed for it and don't get the color you were trying for then you wind up with a foal that will need a home since it's not what you wanted. There is a color calculator online that will give you an idea of what your mare might throw but it's not always 100% accurate. When I bred my other mare that I sold she had a foal that was of the color she was least likely to have according to the color calculator. She was a Bay Tobiano bred to a buttermilk buckskin and they threw a minimal sorrel tobiano which was a 1.37% chance for possibility.
> 
> Here's a link to the color calculator, it's neat and is more accurate if you know exactly what genes your horse carriers such as a bay with a red gene and so on. Color Calculator
> 
> In our breed association (KNGHA) we do a lot of color gene testing so we'll have a more definitive idea about what colors we can expect our horses to produce when crossed with other colors. Color testing isn't real expensive and it helps to know a bit more about what to expect.



A paint is a breed of horse not a color pattern.


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

Actually I meant to type blue roan pinto instead of paint. I know a paint is a separate breed and not a color pattern. At least it's better than referring to them as "Spotted hosses" like a lot of nuts that live around here do ! LOL! That brings to mind an appaloosa ! LOL!


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

You could consider one of the homozygous roan AQHA stallions and (since homozygous roan at least in QH is now known to exist) that would at least guarantee your a roan foal.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if you're looking for a particular pinto pattern or not, but just so you're aware, both Tobiano & Roan are mapped onto the KIT gene, meaning that if you breed to a Roan horse carrying the tobiano pattern, the resulting foal will inherit either roan or tobiano from that stallion, but not both.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want a blu roan foal buy it,It's easier than breed your mare. What color is she?Pattern? 
Meanwhile,you can try to cross her with a blu roan stud but the color could not be what you want...


----------



## WVcountrygirl (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## WVcountrygirl (Aug 4, 2011)

he's a paint


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> I'm not sure if you're looking for a particular pinto pattern or not, but just so you're aware, both Tobiano & Roan are mapped onto the KIT gene, meaning that if you breed to a Roan horse carrying the tobiano pattern, the resulting foal will inherit either roan or tobiano from that stallion, but not both.


It is possible to have both, it's just highly uncommon. If you breed a homozygous tobiano to a homozygous roan, you'll get both. 

Do not breed your horse just to get some pretty colours. Do some google searching and find the foal you're looking for. It'll save you a lot of money and trouble and the world will have one less horse it didn't need.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> It is possible to have both, it's just highly uncommon. If you breed a homozygous tobiano to a homozygous roan, you'll get both.
> 
> Do not breed your horse just to get some pretty colours. Do some google searching and find the foal you're looking for. It'll save you a lot of money and trouble and the world will have one less horse it didn't need.


I was just pointing out that it was impossible to get both genes from just one parent, since a lot of people don't realise that roan and Tobiano are linked onto the same gene.


----------

